

Eye in the Sky - badkungfu
http://www.radiolab.org/story/eye-sky/

======
badkungfu
I definitely think we should _if_ we can have very good plans for how the data
is kept secure, how access is granted, and oversight- all from separate
organizations that report to citizens in a useful way.

But we'll probably do it anyway, without those things.

